

Redmon - A web interface for managing redis: cli, admin, and live monitoring - cookiestack
https://github.com/steelThread/redmon

======
cgbystrom
Redis should get an an HTTP API. Would enable you to implement something like
this purely in the browser. UIs are really useful from a sys admin point of
view. I can also imagine adoption increasing if Redis supported a UI out-of-
the-box.

~~~
pjscott
Redis does have an HTTP API, called Webdis. It takes the form of a server that
sits in front of Redis, which may be not quite what you were talking about,
but I find to be a very clean design. It's fast and full-featured, and is as
easy to install as Redis itself. Just get the code, run make, and start the
daemon. Maybe add a config file if you want to get really fancy.

<http://webd.is/>

I've been happy running it in production.

~~~
zrail
Now _this_ is really interesting. I can think of about a dozen use cases off
the top of my head.

------
swanson
Somewhat related - is there any project for viewing the key/value pairs in a
redis instance in a more friendly way than via the command-line?

I'd like to be able to enter a key-matching pattern 'users:*' and see the list
of all the keys (and metadata like expiration time, number of accesses,
update/created time).

EDIT: Found this - <http://www.servicestack.net/RedisAdminUI/AjaxClient/#>
looks like what I was searching for, or at least 80% of it.

~~~
andrewvc
This is a very expensive operation if you have a large number of keys, and can
easily block redis. keys is intended for debugging a relatively small number
of keys.

Basically, if you're having to do this in prod, you may be fucked.

~~~
eurleif
<http://redis.io/commands/keys> "While the time complexity for this operation
is O(N), the constant times are fairly low. For example, Redis running on an
entry level laptop can scan a 1 million key database in 40 milliseconds."

You certainly shouldn't use it in production code, but running it on a
production database by hand occasionally shouldn't be too bad. (Especially if
you have slaves.)

------
paulasmuth
Love it! :)

------
frameworkninja
very useful project, keep up the good work.

------
djhworld
Awesome, might check this out at some point. I love Redis, I think it's
wonderful.

